# "사용하다"와 "이용하다"의 차이



## brascooo

안녕하세요?

한국어를 공부할때 *사용하다*와 *이용하다*의 차이 이해 못해요..
영어로 나에게 설명해주세요 ?

감사합니다


----------



## syun_a

안녕하세요 ^^

I assume you already know that 사용하다 and 이용하다 both mean 'to use'.
But 사용하다 means just plainly means 'to use' while 이용하다 means to use something or someone *to benefit yourself. 
* For example, 연필을 사용하다 - to use a pencil. You use 사용하다 to describe *objects* you are using. You can also say 화장실을 사용하다 - to use the washroom. 
On the other hand, you say 이용하다 when you are using *someone* (as this benefits you). You can also say 기차를 이용하다 - to use the train. This basically shows that you use 이용하다 for transportation. 

I'm not great at explaining but I'm Korean so hope it helped at least a bit!!!! ^^


----------



## brascooo

Thank you so much Syun_a!!! Don't downsize yourself, your explanation was perfectly clear to me !!

Have a nice day


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

Both words are a bit too formal. In everyday language you say "쓰다" 

If you want to use someone else's pen, you can say "나 펜 좀 쓸께." You want to go to the bathroom at a someone else's house, you say "화장실 좀 쓸께."


----------

